# Blue Xenon HID Head Lights for my Versa



## VersaDude (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue H4 8500K Xenon Headlights 07-08 Nissan Versa Light 

Would these work they say 07-08 only are the 09 versas differnt


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

VersaDude said:


> Blue H4 8500K Xenon Headlights 07-08 Nissan Versa Light
> 
> Would these work they say 07-08 only are the 09 versas differnt


If your headlights use H4 bulbs they will fit and I believe the 09 is the same as previous 2 years.


----------



## VersaDude (Aug 22, 2009)

how do i know if they use them, would they say on the stock headlight or the manual


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

VersaDude said:


> how do i know if they use them, would they say on the stock headlight or the manual


*H4, 9003
Product Will Fit Your 2009 NISSAN VERSA
Low Beam Headlight
High Beam Headlight*

You can call any dealership and confirm but this is what your car should be using.


----------



## 240pusher (Jul 13, 2010)

VersaDude said:


> Blue H4 8500K Xenon Hid Kits 07-08 Nissan Versa Light
> 
> Would these work they say 07-08 only are the 09 versas differnt


Yes, but if you want blue you should go 8,500K.


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

Why do you want blue lights? :lame:


----------



## beeeeence (Jul 23, 2010)

i would go 8000K, 8500 is kinda too blue. you might have a higher chance of getting pulled over and ticketed ):


_________
Headlights


----------

